# Updates to Tito's training journal



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the video. I've been lax with Slater's transition work, nothing to report on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds great  Way to go Tito !!

It is pouring & foggy here too; co-workers were surprised I am peeling from a sun burn (minor) I go last Thursday at the Agility Trial - sometimes its hard to remember we have good weather too!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like things are moving along! Can't wait to see the video!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...Just WOW! Tito is an amazing boy. Sounds like you had a wonderful training day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am in serious need of help/advice with this video thing. Talk about feeling stupid.
My camera shoots in HD, which makes for a huge file. I need to compress it to get it onto youtube (it's a 97 minute upload). I tried 3 different video compression programs, and each one for one reason or another wouldn't work. Anyone here able to help me with compressing this thing???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I am in serious need of help/advice with this video thing. Talk about feeling stupid.
> My camera shoots in HD, which makes for a huge file. I need to compress it to get it onto youtube (it's a 97 minute upload). I tried 3 different video compression programs, and each one for one reason or another wouldn't work. Anyone here able to help me with compressing this thing???


I use Corel Video Studio to convert to a internet friendly format. Don't know if that would help?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

does it compress the file size down? Also, what format are you starting with? My camera takes .MOV files, which my computer doesn't like. I have to convert them first to a .WMV (?) file, and then nothing will compress them!!!
ARGH!



Sunrise said:


> I use Corel Video Studio to convert to a internet friendly format. Don't know if that would help?


----------

